# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  Help!

## Emma Louise

I just noticed on my adult female ACF, she was eating what appeared to be skin, literally looked liek smoke underwater. Then I noticed she has a red lump on her back, which had the same skin like stuff off it. What had come off both the two frogs in the tank wer eating. Now the skin like stuff has gone, the best way to describe it is like a blister on her back. Not got the best of pictures because they just been fed she keeps swimming around. I will try to get some decent ones.


Does anybody know what this is? Will she be okay? And will i need to treat her?

Thankyou for your replies

----------


## Dog Shrink

A lot of herps eat their shed skins esp. since some are considered prey or a lot of other species in the wild so they leave as little evidence of themselves behind as they can.  Can't answer about the bump tho... sorry.

----------


## Terry

Eating the skin is perfectly normal. The red bump is probably not. The reddish skin most likely is a bacterial infection or injury. If you post add a picture or two, it will help.There is a product that will help prevent bacterial infections, it's called Lymnozyme. I recommend it for all who keep aquatic frogs.

----------


## Emma Louise

I read that it could be bacterial, however ive just come home and the red lump has gone down that much its barley visable, just really slightly pinkish where is was. Will she be fine? I did a 3/4 water change last night and I am going to do a full clean later today. Should I still consider treating or see if it comes back?

----------


## Terry

It's a good thing the bump is clearing up. Keep an eye on it and if it disappears, could have been a minor injury. These frogs have some remarkable ways of healing if kept in a healthy condition.

----------


## Emma Louise

Thats okay then, hopefully it will clear up  :Smile:

----------

